# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Formatting text using BLOB

## bygmony

I am developing a MySql database that will take large amounts of text (media stories) and display it on the web.

The problem I have is the formatting of the story gets lost (the hard returns). How do I keep the original format after the story has been put into the database. The story is being submitted via a web form.

Thanks

----------


## greenman

Please see the MySQL forum for the rest of this thread.

----------


## pkg

I had the same problem, and I fix it by used datatype: "text",  insted for "blob" in MySQL.
Then for textarea I had set wrap="VIRTUAL".


When Yuo get data from the database, use "nl2br()", like: "echo nl2br($value[2]);"

Hope it's help.......

...PKG...

----------


## bygmony

PKG that script worked wonderfully. I thank you for that.

----------

